# Nap 50 Section



## SK-XO

*Should there be a Nap 50 Section?*​
Yes 5371.62%No2128.38%


----------



## SK-XO

Due to the recent surge in nap 50 threads, in my oppinion there should be a section for the anabolic steroid Anadrol.

This would be beneficial as our own forum nap 50 king PeaHead could answer all related questions on nap 50's instead of 100's of these threads being created by new members etc all over the place. :thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I voted yes :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

Sy. said:


> You just want this section so you can get a heap of info for your nap cycles :lol:


 :lol: , no the amount of threads on it is getting out of control :lol: .


----------



## bigbob33

YetiMan said:


> I voted yes :thumb:


me too :lol:


----------



## sizar

and you just made another one about NAP 50 .. did you realize that ? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

sizar said:


> and you just made another one about NAP 50 .. did you realize that ? :lol:


Touche sizar, touche :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

I will only press YES if Pea Head is officially designated the Mod/Administrator.


----------



## dixie normus

only is people post pictures of their butchness whilst on the dirty naps:whistling:


----------



## Phez

Huntingground said:


> I will only press YES if Pea Head is officially designated the Mod/Administrator.


Who else could it be :confused1: :lol:


----------



## sizar

SK-XO said:


> Touche sizar, touche :thumbup1:


must be those nap50s i been eating ops i thought they are sweeties :lol:


----------



## shadow23

voted yes think it would be easy'r for those whanting to no more about the nap 50 (blue smarty) :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Think hacks started on ages ago ha ha


----------



## redneil75

SK-XO said:


> Due to the recent surge in nap 50 threads, in my oppinion there should be a section for the anabolic steroid Anadrol.
> 
> This would be beneficial as our own forum nap 50 king PeaHead could answer all related questions on nap 50's instead of 100's of these threads being created by new members etc all over the place. :thumbup1:


 more fecking guru worship. you people are sheep. make your own mind up about meds rather than following the all powerful deities every word on the subject.


----------



## Big Kris

redneil75 said:


> more fecking guru worship. you people are sheep. make your own mind up about meds rather than following the all powerful deities every word on the subject.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!! :lol:


----------



## strange_days

good shout, I vote yes

Also, all new members should be asked when they sign up "Are you going to ask a thread about nap 50's". If they answer yes, they immediately get hit with 1000 neg points and are only allowed to post in said section for their first 10 post.


----------



## WillOdling

Yes there should but like they already said NAP head has to be the mod


----------



## pieball

nap 50?


----------



## pea head

redneil75 said:


> more fecking guru worship. you people are sheep. make your own mind up about meds rather than *following the all powerful deities every word on the subject.*


Were YOU the one asking ME for advice last week by any chance or did i dream that on Tren ?


----------



## arnienoonoo

iv got some naps stored away to use on next cycle ill make my own mind up:innocent:


----------



## pea head

arnienoonoo said:


> iv got some naps stored away to use on next cycle ill make my own mind up:innocent:


You go for it sunshine.

This is how it will go..

..."just into my 3rd week on oxy...awesome stuff,weight gone through the roof,massive pumps love the stuff"

:innocent:

You 3 week after stopping

..."hey guys need some advice,just dropped the oxys and now im lighter than before i started...oh and having pains in elbows...any ideas? " :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

pea head said:


> You go for it sunshine.
> 
> This is how it will go..
> 
> ..."just into my 3rd week on oxy...awesome stuff,weight gone through the roof,massive pumps love the stuff"
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> You 3 week after stopping
> 
> ..."hey guys need some advice,just dropped the oxys and now im lighter than before i started...oh and having pains in elbows...any ideas? " :lol:


Or Week 2

"Massive strenth gains. All my lifts are up. I love naps. :bounce:

Week 4

"Oh dear i've gone and torn a pec/bi/quad. I hate naps":cursing:


----------



## arnienoonoo

pea head said:


> You go for it sunshine.
> 
> This is how it will go..
> 
> ..."just into my 3rd week on oxy...awesome stuff,weight gone through the roof,massive pumps love the stuff"
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> You 3 week after stopping
> 
> ..."hey guys need some advice,just dropped the oxys and now im lighter than before i started...oh and having pains in elbows...any ideas? " :lol:


ill let you know how it goes lol the gym owner i work out at told me just be carefull you dont **** blood lol:confused1:


----------



## pea head

arnienoonoo said:


> ill let you know how it goes lol the gym owner i work out at told me just be carefull you dont **** blood lol:confused1:


You wont go p1ssing blood unless you are a d1ck like 90% of oxy users but comes to something when you get given sound advice like that when all you need to do is sling them in the bin and save the hassle of pure dissapointment when you come off.

These things are a prime example to somebody as a wake up call that when they come off they are not as big or as good as they actually thought they were.

So if thats anything go by then maybe they do have a place in my heart. :lol:


----------



## philjm

im 17 and find it hard to put on weight ! i have been offerd iranion nap 50s or summat he said there much better then british dragons but i havent done a course befor ? any help?


----------



## leafman

philjm said:


> im 17 and find it hard to put on weight ! i have been offerd iranion nap 50s or summat he said there much better then british dragons but i havent done a course befor ? any help?


well u came to right thread :whistling: :lol:

for record i think there fukin ace as a kick start :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## lolik

philjm said:


> im 17 and find it hard to put on weight ! i have been offerd iranion nap 50s or summat he said there much better then british dragons but i havent done a course befor ? any help?


welcome to the forum :thumb: nap 50's arent great idea especially at 17


----------



## philjm

lolik said:


> welcome to the forum :thumb: nap 50's arent great idea especially at 17


what would you recommend?


----------



## philjm

leafman said:


> well u came to right thread :whistling: :lol:
> 
> for record i think there fukin ace as a kick start :whistling: :innocent:


what would take after them epi's?


----------



## philjm

AJ91 said:


> Food.


yeah my main let down fussy eater :/ im going to try start drinking a gallon of milk a day for a month ?


----------



## peanutbob69

leave the milk out...too much lactose, try stuffing more lean meat down your throat for a start, and no I'm not talking sausages or Mickey D's..!


----------



## PeterTheEater

personally i think the way peahead jumps on everyone who askes a q about them is pretty messed up

yes i know he had a very bad experience on them

treating everyone who asks about them like a total 'tard is out of order though.. no need for it...

funnily enough there are plenty who reply on those thread that DO get along ok with them. just cos peahead doesnt, doesnt mean thats it - EVERYONE WHO TRIES THEM WILL BE MESSED UP


----------



## Conscript

This thread cracks me up.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

We need more trolls in here... :beer:

Where are you Peahead... :crying:


----------



## sully807

i think they are great for pct


----------



## Conscript

sully807 said:


> i think they are great for pct


Trollplay....I like it... :thumb:


----------



## philjm

peanutbob69 said:


> leave the milk out...too much lactose, try stuffing more lean meat down your throat for a start, and no I'm not talking sausages or Mickey D's..!


what you recon then 4pints a day?


----------



## welshman

philjm said:


> what you recon then 4pints a day?


Aye, the gold top stuff. You'll be hench/fat as fu ck in no time :thumbup1:


----------

